# First commercial PS3 game running in RPCS3 emulator



## snap (Mar 7, 2014)

More info here:

First commercial PS3 game running in RPCS3 emulator [x-post from /r/emulation] : Games


Project page: *github.com/DHrpcs3/rpcs3


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice, Uncharted  , now gimme a x360 simulator so I can finish the Gears of War and Halo saga.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 7, 2014)

no more PS3 "exclusives" now 

though it will take a lot of time before most games are playable in that (PCSX2 development is still going on).


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 8, 2014)

playing ps3 games on a pc much more costly than a ps3. 

much logic. wow!


but this is good news  \m/


----------



## RBX (Mar 8, 2014)

I just wish for a Nintendo 3ds emulator.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 9, 2014)

GTA V yeahhh


----------



## rhyansy (Mar 11, 2014)

might take some more years after PS3 has been outdated for this emulator to work.


----------



## zenobialewis87 (Mar 13, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> playing ps3 games on a pc much more costly than a ps3.
> 
> much logic. wow!
> 
> ...



But for that one needs to buy a ps3, which is quite costly. So why not use the existing PC?


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 13, 2014)

noice!
i hope this isnt fake..
but the ps3 games are HUGE and downloading them will be a long-ass wait
i hope this gets done quickly


----------



## rish1 (Mar 18, 2014)

zenobialewis87 said:


> But for that one needs to buy a ps3, which is quite costly. So why not use the existing PC?





flyingcow said:


> noice!
> i hope this isnt fake..
> but the ps3 games are HUGE and downloading them will be a long-ass wait
> i hope this gets done quickly



even though it is a huge step... but still emulation for games like killzone 3, gow 3, uncharted , last of us is still 2-3 years away.... and you will need a much powerful pc to run those games ofcourse if the development continues like this...


----------



## 10 numberi (Mar 18, 2014)

Till now we don't have a proper emulator for ps2 games. Moreover the games which plays in that emulator are not at all enjoyable. Games are best played in devices for which they are made. Yeah if you feel proud & satisfied by playing it for free then nothing can be said.


----------



## zenobialewis87 (Mar 19, 2014)

As the years are passing by more and more hitech developments are occurring and so are their supportive things requiring the suitable innovations or upgradations.


----------



## RBX (Mar 20, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> Till now we don't have a proper emulator for ps2 games. Moreover the games which plays in that emulator are not at all enjoyable. Games are best played in devices for which they are made. Yeah if you feel proud & satisfied by playing it for free then nothing can be said.



PCSX2 does a pretty good job, you just need to tune it correctly.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 20, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> Till now we don't have a proper emulator for ps2 games. Moreover the games which plays in that emulator are not at all enjoyable. Games are best played in devices for which they are made. Yeah if you feel proud & satisfied by playing it for free then nothing can be said.



i used to play GTA Liberty City Stories in PCSX2 emulator.


----------



## 10 numberi (Mar 20, 2014)

You guys are not getting the point do you? I too have played few ps2 games using that emulator but on a system 5 times better than a ps2. After some excruciating hours (adjusting the controller,emulatir settings...etc) I was finally able to play it. Still there was texture issues, some controller issues, bugs etc etc. I have played the double agent on pcsx2 & on one of my friends ps2 itself. The overall experience was far better in Ps2 on which it was meant to be played.Even it looked better there.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 20, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> Till now we don't have a proper emulator for ps2 games. Moreover the games which plays in that emulator are not at all enjoyable. Games are best played in devices for which they are made. Yeah if you feel proud & satisfied by playing it for free then nothing can be said.





10 numberi said:


> *You guys are not getting the point do you? *I too have played few ps2 games using that emulator but on a system 5 times better than a ps2. After some excruciating hours (adjusting the controller,emulatir settings...etc) I was finally able to play it. Still there was texture issues, some controller issues, bugs etc etc. I have played the double agent on pcsx2 & on one of my friends ps2 itself. The overall experience was far better in Ps2 on which it was meant to be played.Even it looked better there.



sems like you are not getting the point.. 

this is a Tech News thread, and people are just giving their opinion on the topic. no one is talking about personal feelings of greatness while playing the games, or how they should be played.


----------



## snap (Mar 20, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> You guys are not getting the point do you? I too have played few ps2 games using that emulator but on a system *5 times better than a ps2*. After some excruciating hours (adjusting the controller,emulatir settings...etc) I was finally able to play it. Still there was texture issues, some controller issues, bugs etc etc. I have played the double agent on pcsx2 & on one of my friends ps2 itself. The overall experience was far better in Ps2 on which it was meant to be played.Even it looked better there.



well that might be a very shitty system


----------



## zenobialewis87 (Mar 22, 2014)

Whoa! The black bold lines above are looking really controversial and scary.  However, quite mixed reactions are observed.


----------



## 10 numberi (Apr 5, 2014)

snap said:


> well that might be a very shitty system


Sorry I didn't get what you exactly meant. 
Anyways in your word let me tell you
Every system is shitty & these shitty companies in time will go on proving it.


----------



## snap (Apr 5, 2014)

^^
I meant that a system 5 times better than a ps2 is not a powerful pc.



snap said:


> just appreciate the work done, don't scream "Gta V when workzz"


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 6, 2014)

snap said:


> ^^
> I meant that a system 5 times better than a ps2 is not a powerful pc.



actually the emotion engine is tougher to emulate even the ps3 has trouble with it
i own the original fat with the hdd slot and i have used pcsx2 but its much better to play on the ps2


----------



## tkin (Apr 6, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> You guys are not getting the point do you? I too have played few ps2 games using that emulator but on a system 5 times better than a ps2. After some excruciating hours (adjusting the controller,emulatir settings...etc) I was finally able to play it. *Still there was texture issues, some controller issues, bugs etc etc*. I have played the double agent on pcsx2 & on one of my friends ps2 itself. The overall experience was far better in Ps2 on which it was meant to be played.Even it looked better there.


Its not because of the hardware, you can buy a PC 10 times more powerful than the PS2 for 50k, the reason for those is the software itself.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 6, 2014)

tkin said:


> Its not because of the hardware, you can buy a PC 10 times more powerful than the PS2 for 50k, the reason for those is the software itself.



exactly!! I prefer playing on my PS2 on nostalgia days,no hassles at all
im not a console fanhead atleast after my PS3 died on me and sony wanted me to pay 17k for repairs for a manufacturing defect(PS3 Phat issues) 
but i love PC games now,better graphics more control,more mods
PS2 was the last stable console imo,every living room console after that had overheating,bricking issues etc + Bad Pricing for everything


----------



## snap (Apr 6, 2014)

Just appreciate the hard work these guys are doing. This is not about which system it is better to play on, you guys know about gameboy, DS and the rest of the emulators right?


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 8, 2014)

snap said:


> Just appreciate the hard work these guys are doing. This is not about which system it is better to play on, you guys know about gameboy, DS and the rest of the emulators right?



i never put down their hard work, its impressive but given a choice between that and my ps2 i prefer my ps2 unless im travelling or something


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

I wonder what would be performance drop on PC.


----------

